# Another buck- opinions



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have another buck I wanted opinions on  He has bulldog and renoir on both sides. Clean teated, full pigment(as you can see from the pics). 
What I don't like- he is not terribly long and a bit short in the loin. I like that he appears to have really nice thick bone and width. What do you think of him?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

mom and dad.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I couldn't get the newer pic to attach, heres one about a month ago.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a chunk!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck.... I really like his Dam... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

toth- you could just ship me one of your bucks instead. I just looked at your site, I am in love with Cant Deny This. He is gorgeous!


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

you say the buck is clean teated; is that clean 2 or clean more than 2? Some people don't care one way or the other, but it is the first thing I look at in a buck. Also do you have his birth weight, wean weight/age, and adg to 100 days? Was he a twin? It is hard to see his "back end". I like to look at a buck's squareness and depth, as well as his scrotal circumference, from the rear, all important points of any buck. Would you be using him on a show line or on a production line does? I think he looks thick enough to give you some really nice kids but I would have to do a little more research, both paperwork and hands on, before I would make a decision either way.
I would agree his dam looks REALLY nice. If you own her congratulations; if you don't you may want to try to buy her...I tried the red lines several years ago and came to the conclusion that sacrificing size for color was not very profitable, at least for me....Not to rule out this guy but again I would look at his early records very carefully, just so you know what you are getting.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I do not know his birth weight. He is 2 teated. He was a twin, his sister is much smaller. 
And no the dam is not mine. 
Here is another rear photo, slightly more straight on then the other I posted. He was 6 mos in it.


----------

